# Amp proplam



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

Have a 1000 watt mono kenwood amp hooked up to two 10' xplod subs 1200 each. Every time the bass hit it turns the amp off or hit will hit on hard bass an the hit right after is low.


----------



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no clue y it keeps doin this


----------



## Devon3603 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I got them wired to one ohm an my Amp is only two wat is tge best way to wire them for bass I got them wired seperet goin to the amp

Yeah you probably have them wired incorrectly, you can try changing the configuration. Try bridging first(negative from one channel of the amp,positive from the other). I'd only hook up one at a time at first, assuming your power and ground cables are proper size. Are you running straight off the battery?


----------

